# Thank you Clowney



## Thanatos (Jul 16, 2013)

For the extra motivation for the Dawgs getting ready for September 7th.

http://www.macon.com/2013/07/16/2559050/jadeveon-clowney-says-aaron-murray.html

By Seth Emerson — semerson@macon.com

HOOVER, Ala. - Jadeveon Clowney is probably the only player in college football who can get away with saying what he did at SEC media days.

The star defensive end for South Carolina, and presumed No. 1 pick in the next NFL draft, was near the end of his interview session on Tuesday, when the subject of scared quarterbacks came up. Rather than just laugh off the subject, Clowney volunteered that three quarterbacks, to his knowledge, were scared of him.

"Aaron Murray is one of them,” Clowney said.

Clowney went on to add Clemson's Tajh Boyd and Arkansas' Tyler Wilson.

Murray will get a chance to respond on Thursday, when Georgia makes its turn. Murray and Clowney have become well acquainted the last two years: Clowney's sack and forced fumble of Murray sealed Georgia's defeat in 2011, and a year later Clowney made Murray's life generally miserable in a Gamecock rout.

“You can look at a guy and tell if he’s scared," Clowney said. "If he’s staring at me before the ball is snapped, if he’s staring at me before every snap, I’m just like: Oh, we got him. I told (my teammates): He’s shook. We’ve just gotta get a couple hits on him (and) he’ll turn the ball over. Throwing before he wants to, sliding.”

Clowney was in a very candid mood. At another point, he was asked which teams would be South Carolina's main competition in the SEC East. Georgia and Florida, he answered. An alert reporter, sensing the honest mood, asked which one was the main competition.

“Probably Florida," Clowney said. "I ain’t downing Georgia, because I don’t know who they got. I just know they graduate a lot of guys off their defense. That’s why I said that. … I don’t know who Florida’s got coming back or left. I just know that Georgia (lost) like nine defensive starters. So they’ve gotta put people in those spots, so it’ll be tough for them.”

Georgia hosts South Carolina on Sept. 7.

Read more here: http://www.macon.com/2013/07/16/2559050/jadeveon-clowney-says-aaron-murray.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2013)

Funny part is Murray is scared of Clowney.... I'm glad that Clowney said it this way because they need some locker room material for this game. That should be all the O line needs to see. Clowney really just called them out. GATA!


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm scared of Clowney and he doesn't chase me.


----------



## chadair (Jul 16, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> I'm scared of Clowney and he doesn't chase me.



I agree!!!  and Im sure Clowney can back it up


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 16, 2013)

6'6" and 260 and can outrun me..what's to be scared of lol!


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 16, 2013)

Let's cut down on scenes like this and Murray wont have to be scared this year...or as much anyway.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 17, 2013)

Love hearing players flex before the season even starts.  Clowney knows as well as anyone, if their program is going to be taken seriously they have to have more than one appearance in the SECCG in the last twenty-something years.  Not to rush things but a win would also do wonders for them.  So cute though.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 17, 2013)

They should be afraid...very afraid. That Michigan running back is still picking up teeth. Maybe that's why Kramer was scared of clowns on Seinfeld.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how Clowney does this year.  He's going to have a lot of attention on him....and I think it will be interesting to see if he thrives on that or if something happens (ie injury...frustration from 2-3 guys on him).  Lots of things can happen....

But...the O-Line for the Dawgs and the young running backs need to do a better job of giving Murray time...and Murray needs to do a better job of managing the pressure.  Hope this gives them the boost they need.


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 17, 2013)

You see where Clowney also said he is down to a 4.4 in the 40?!?!

Unreal, guy is a beast.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 17, 2013)

It's one thing to brag after a game but last year was last year, and I think this is the firat time clowney has said anything but, I'm real sure he just ticked  somebody off on our O line. Great locker room material, I hope they have that game and his comments on our weight room televisions


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 17, 2013)

He will have his way against Uga and probably anyone else he wants.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> He will have his way against Uga and probably anyone else he wants.



specially bammers


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 17, 2013)

se7en is a beast for sure, but break t down:

Murray is as tuff a QB you will ever see.  he took some cheap ones for Fairley and Co. and lived to tel lthe tale.  I don't think he is scared of anyone including se7en.  he is very aware, and respectful of him, but 'scared" may not be the right adjective.

legend is usually bigger than reality.  while se7en may be the best NCAAFB player in the nation right now, he is not unstoppable or unblockable. and you can bet your bottom dollar mr. O-line coach at a bunch of SEC schools is explaining that...just ask the LSU and UF O-lines...it happened.

legend is bigger than reality II : the meechegan O-line handed se7en a huge signing bonus with one blown assignment. se7en just took full advantage of that free gift. i bet even the OBC would tell you that.  my buddy here at work, who is a HUGE chicken fan/grad will tel lyou that while that was maybe the best hit in the history of college FB, and the history of chicken FB....it was still a blown assignment and se7en took it as a blank check. end of story.

se7en just handed the UGA O-line a tank full of motivation.  thank you se7en.  gurley and marshall will do everything in their power to reach 150yds courtesy of the UGA starting front....murray will do everything in his power to pop 300 thru the air...courtesy of the UGA O-line.  will they be able to??  I don't know, but that wil lbe what they want to do....to dominate USC in every way possible. the UGA O-line has not been challenged like this in the past...and to be honest, they probably needed this challenge.  Lattimore has run roughshod over us, se7en and Taylor schooled us, but neither one of them ever verbally challenged us. 

this will be a slobber knocker.  make no doubt about it.  no predictions from me, but Sanford stadium will be rockin.

wow...in less than a month both clemson and carolina has had a player verbally challenge UGA.  does the state of south carolina have some kind of vendetta against Georgia?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 17, 2013)

David Parker said:


> specially bammers



We will see come December.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> We will see come December.



assuming yall escape sure defeat once again.  By the skin of your teeth I might add.  Don't take this the wrong way but I hate your college and your football team.   

i sorry


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't stop guys like him really. You can double and triple team but that leaves things open for the other d lineman he's not the only one they have. His type come around once every few years.


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 17, 2013)

UGA needs to focus on   EACH   and  EVERY game as they come around!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 17, 2013)

David Parker said:


> assuming yall escape sure defeat once again.  By the skin of your teeth I might add.  Don't take this the wrong way but I hate your college and your football team.
> 
> i sorry



 ...another whimpering pup...


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 17, 2013)

I look for John Theus to be greatly improved this year at LT.  I'd like to see Theus LT/Kublanow  LG vs Clowney/whomever.  Kublanow handled Nkemdiche last year in HS and he is supposed to be as talented as Clowney.  i'd also like to see Quayvon Hicks and his 6'1" 270 lb fullback frame split out left and crackback on Clowney a few times.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 17, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> ...another whimpering pup...



  this


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 17, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I look for John Theus to be greatly improved this year at LT.  I'd like to see Theus LT/Kublanow  LG vs Clowney/whomever.  Kublanow handled Nkemdiche last year in HS and he is supposed to be as talented as Clowney.  i'd also like to see Quayvon Hicks and his 6'1" 270 lb fullback frame split out left and crackback on Clowney a few times.



All you can do is slow Clowney down. With our OL returning and improved and bigger better blocking from our rb's we should handle him better than last yr.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 17, 2013)

Id like to see jay Rome outside of thues running a crossing route every play


----------



## David Parker (Jul 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> this



Get it in while yall can.  It's clear yall believe that you will never lose again.  I like that attitude.  I have the same one when we are winning and losing.  Can't wait to see how yall react when things are so peachy for ya.  I'd rather it be served ice cold


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

We like our team, attitude, and national titles too. Enjoy 16. Roll Tide.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2013)

aintcha glad it is gettin close?  I mean...this type convo would not have been possible two months ago.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> aintcha glad it is gettin close?  I mean...this type convo would not have been possible two months ago.



Yep. Welcome back. Enjoy 16. Roll Tide.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 18, 2013)

Hope yall can hold us.  5 more yards or seconds and UGA would be in the catbird seat, not yall.  Good luck though.  I hope yall roll indeed, right into a big losing streak.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Hope yall can hold us.  5 more yards or seconds and UGA would be in the catbird seat, not yall.  Good luck though.  I hope yall roll indeed, right into a big losing streak.



Hopefully not. But our 3 recent titles are certainly nicer to think about than the one you guys won in 80. That's what, like 33 years, 7 months, 18 days and 5 yards ago.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 18, 2013)

UGA could beat SCar by 30, but I guarantee you that Murray will still be thinking about Clowney.  Any QB who doesn't fear Clowney shouldn't even allowed to take the Wonderlic.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 18, 2013)

_But our 3 recent titles are certainly nicer to think about than the one you guys won in 80. That's what, like 33 years, 7 months, 18 days and 5 yards ago_



dunno.  I don't pay attention to the past.  but hey, great to hear you are still glowing about yall's 3.  Keep at it sport.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 18, 2013)

oh my...but you are good.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 18, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Get it in while yall can.  It's clear yall believe that you will never lose again.  I like that attitude.  I have the same one when we are winning and losing.  Can't wait to see how yall react when things are so peachy for ya.  I'd rather it be served ice cold



Slow years are coming....just not yet.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> this




It isn't hard to not notice that you thoroughly enjoy  of Bamas NC and the SECCG, but remember this:  Bama lost....LOST to "Johnny Football" in Tuscaloosa, and remember this ......4 and 4.....4 seconds and 4 yards.  Bama ain't invincible.  This is a new year. The chink in the armor will show. And will probably show when it is least expected..  Do not forget, Proverbs 16:18..."pride goes before destruction, haughtiness before a fall."


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Hope yall can hold us.  5 more yards or seconds and UGA would be in the catbird seat, not yall.  Good luck though.  I hope yall roll indeed, right into a big losing streak.



last time i checked, we did hold you, ...and to my knowledge each team has full use of the 360seconds in which the game is played, oh...and the field is 100 yds for both sides.


...but you exemplify the reason that it is so much fun  bulldawgs


----------



## David Parker (Jul 19, 2013)

Let's keep things in perspective.  Jadevon was the lucky recipient of a missed blocking assignment.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> It isn't hard to not notice that you thoroughly enjoy  of Bamas NC and the SECCG, but remember this:  Bama lost....LOST to "Johnny Football" in Tuscaloosa, and remember this ......4 and 4.....4 seconds and 4 yards.  Bama ain't invincible.  This is a new year. The chink in the armor will show. And will probably show when it is least expected..  Do not forget, Proverbs 16:18..."pride goes before destruction, haughtiness before a fall."



Do you honestly believe that you would have beaten A&M?

how many did ya'll lose last year?


----------



## David Parker (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> last time i checked, we did hold you, ...and to my knowledge each team has full use of the 360seconds in which the game is played, oh...and the field is 100 yds for both sides.
> 
> 
> ...but you exemplify the reason that it is so much fun  bulldawgs



Keep that mentality going for all it's worth.  Fun is exactly what we're gonna have come December.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Do you honestly believe that you would have beaten A&M?
> 
> how many did ya'll lose last year?



based on that logic....UGA beat UF....UF beat A&M....A&M beat Bama....So who really knows?

All I said, basically, "keep on talking."  We all love hearing it.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Keep that mentality going for all it's worth.  Fun is exactly what we're gonna have come December.



Disney World is a blast for sure

...and by the way, all I heard last year from my lil doggie friends and familiy is how the dawgs were gonna whup BAMA,...talk is cheap,...I like our track record, UGA has been oh so close so many times and still underperforms, that has to be unsettling...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> based on that logic....UGA beat UF....UF beat A&M....A&M beat Bama....So who really knows?
> 
> All I said, basically, "keep on talking."  We all love hearing it.



I'm just answering the charges bro, keeping it real,...feel me?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Keep that mentality going for all it's worth.  Fun is exactly what we're gonna have come December.



Yep. Playing Michigan state in another meaningless bowl game trying to get 10 win season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Let's keep things in perspective.  Jadevon was the lucky recipient of a missed blocking assignment.



And one of the main reasons that Uga played so pathetically in last years 35-7 beatdown of the dogs.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 19, 2013)

I love seeing the youngsters having fun.  Like when my kids get to feeling like big boys b/c they learned how to tie their shoes, you know, stuff like that.  Yall remind me of them right now.  Bless your heart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I love seeing the youngsters having fun.  Like when my kids get to feeling like big boys b/c they learned how to tie their shoes, you know, stuff like that.  Yall remind me of them right now.  Bless your heart.



Well at least you know how to tie shoes. Good job.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I love seeing the youngsters having fun.  Like when my kids get to feeling like big boys b/c they learned how to tie their shoes, you know, stuff like that.  Yall remind me of them right now.  Bless your heart.



just one question, you seem to be new here, ...welcome by the way,...but to the question,...why do you think that this season will be any different than, oh, say any of the last 30+ years for UGA?

you may have a valid point, can't say for sure, but how many times over Richt's tenure have the dawgs supposed to have been the team to beat,...only to be beaten or to fade into obscurity?....and I'm not picking on Richt, you can apply the same question to the other two guys.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 20, 2013)

Clown needs to shut up...


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 20, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> Clown needs to shut up...



Yep. No player should say things like that.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I look for John Theus to be greatly improved this year at LT.  I'd like to see Theus LT/Kublanow  LG vs Clowney/whomever.  Kublanow handled Nkemdiche last year in HS and he is supposed to be as talented as Clowney.  i'd also like to see Quayvon Hicks and his 6'1" 270 lb fullback frame split out left and crackback on Clowney a few times.



  Whoever told you Nkemdiche is anywhere near as talented as Clowney lied to you.   I saw Knemdiche in the elite challenges last year and he wasnt the fifth best defender on the field.   I really didnt see him win an OL/DL battle, he really got pushed around. JMI


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2013)

Clowney talk wont impact who he lines up against as i doubt he loses any of those battles but i dont like the locker room motivation is makes.   UGA will  be a handfull in their house no doubt.   We lost a lot of defensive players but they did too.  Should be a good game.  The boss got me 4 tickets to entertain customers with....Cant wait.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 20, 2013)

gin house said:


> Clowney talk wont impact who he lines up against as i doubt he loses any of those battles but i dont like the locker room motivation is makes.   UGA will  be a handfull in their house no doubt.   We lost a lot of defensive players but they did too.  Should be a good game.  The boss got me 4 tickets to entertain customers with....Cant wait.



If one of your customers gets "sick" hit me up. If you take me I promise I wont be obnoxious when Gurley stiff arms # 7 and takes one to the house.


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> If one of your customers gets "sick" hit me up. If you take me I promise I wont be obnoxious when Gurley stiff arms # 7 and takes one to the house.



Im a huge Bama guy, but I have to say, Todd Gurley is one impressive dude. Bama is deeply stacked at running back with some of the best.....But I sure wish we had Gurley to add to it. Hes def one to be watching out for. And with GA's O line, he should have a great year. He would be more impressive if he actually does stiff arm #7.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 21, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Im a huge Bama guy, but I have to say, Todd Gurley is one impressive dude. Bama is deeply stacked at running back with some of the best.....But I sure wish we had Gurley to add to it. Hes def one to be watching out for. And with GA's O line, he should have a great year. He would be more impressive if he actually does stiff arm #7.



Haha. It would be a sight to behold!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 21, 2013)

Gurley and marshal are beasts and the perfect complement to open up murrays ARM. I do feel if Murray hadn't found out about his dads cancer and Bennett hadn't been injured the week of the sc game last year we would've had a better showing not sure on the win but wouldn't have been embarrassed the way we were.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 9, 2013)

just a bump for old times sake


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

I had forgotten about this thread.......


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 9, 2013)

Ahhhhh...nothing like a little fear to get you going to an 11 point victory.


----------



## Buck (Sep 9, 2013)

I was watxching the replay tonight and I believe about the 5:02 mark of the second quarter Gates took Clowney off his feet and slammed him into the SC player next to him.  Wish we could find a pic or gif of that play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2013)

Gates beat up on Clowney several times.  He was ready.  I remember acguy laughing when we signed Gates.  Decelerating Clowney makes him worth his scholarship in my book.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gates beat up on Clowney several times.  He was ready.  I remember acguy laughing when we signed Gates.  Decelerating Clowney makes him worth his scholarship in my book.



He has been a ghost around here . I wonder why?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like all the running Clowney did in the off season was his mouth.

Can anyone (other than an Alabama fan) give me examples of the differences between Alabama fans and kids who ride the short bus?  I can't think of a one.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 10, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> It will be interesting to see how Clowney does this year.  He's going to have a lot of attention on him....and I think it will be interesting to see if he thrives on that or if something happens (ie injury...frustration from 2-3 guys on him).  Lots of things can happen....
> But...the O-Line for the Dawgs and the young running backs need to do a better job of giving Murray time...and Murray needs to do a better job of managing the pressure.  Hope this gives them the boost they need.



rj's got espn.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> rj's got espn.



so...my bump was a little self serving


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Ahhhhh...nothing like a little fear to get you going to an 11 point victory.



15 kept running his mouth so it was nice to see Gurley put him down with one arm. Later our third string freshman tb ran over two db's on the same play, Douglas is impressive. Also enjoyed punishing USC in the last 6 minutes with the long drive and watching shiney pants take off his headset with 3-4 minutes to play, as he knew it was over.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 11, 2013)

This was a fine thread.  Despite the idjits, err, Tide fans.


----------



## Horns (Sep 11, 2013)

The game would have been better if the Old Ball Coach had threw the headset on the ground a couple times.


----------

